# MGF effects!?



## hhsbigmike (Jun 20, 2012)

May be a silly question but being my triceps are lagging I've been pinning 100mcg in each tricep after I work them (2x per week). It blows to have lats and rear delts that make your tris look tiny... anyway question being how long should it take before I can expect to see MGF's effects on the injected muscle?  

Been rolling on the following:
100mg prop EOD
30mg M1T ED
600mcg GHRP2 ED (3 shots)
300mcg CJC w/o Dac ED (3 shots)
100mcg IGF LR3 / Lifting days only

Not that it matters I don't think but also using 500mcg MTII ED

So far only 8 days in on the Test/M1T and roughly at 4 weeks on IGF LR3 and GHRP/CJC... Have some great new veins wrapping over my traps , shoulders, lats, and side pecs. Just would love to know when I could expect to reap MGFs benefits and catch these baby Tris up to the rest of me.

Thanks ahead for any valuable responses


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 20, 2012)

How exactly do you time all your dosing?
 I am going to be running a very similar stack during my pct, but using 200mcg MGF in each lagging muscle. Doseage and Timing of the Mgf is key ( From what I read ) . During my Test E cycle I used Mgf ED and got amazing results. I am using all Purchase peptides products.. 
 Heres my protocol:

Early AM
Ipam and Mod GRF -250mcg/100-200mcg 

Post workout 
15-20 minutes Post - MGF at 300-400mcg split Bilat IM
15-20 minutes after MGF admin. Ipam/Mod same dosing
15-20 minutes after Ipam/Mod - IGF LR3 80-100mcg

Prior to bed - Ipam/ Mod same dosing

I will be following the same protocol on non-workout days at a slightly lower dose.


----------



## hhsbigmike (Jun 20, 2012)

Dose Timing is as follows:

7am GHRP2/CJC/M1T

8am MTII

11:30am GHRP2/CJC/M1T

4pm IGF LR3

5pm M1T

6pm Workout

MGF gets pinned as soon as I finish my last set/ keep it in a cooler in my car on ice (2 preloaded Slinpins)

10pm GHRP2/CJC

10:30pm MTII


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 20, 2012)

When I get back home I'll link you a topic where it's been said that lr3 should be pinned after mgf.  It may help you may not .


----------



## hhsbigmike (Jun 20, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> When I get back home I'll link you a topic where it's been said that lr3 should be pinned after mgf.  It may help you may not .



Good looking out man look forward to the read


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 20, 2012)

Here ya go buddy..
 It's moreless a battle between Pitts and Twist. 
 If you feel your current protocol is not up to par, try switching things around a bit and see how you respond. 
Twist and Pittsburgh63 are both highly Educated and Respected in the Peptide field.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/164445-ghrp-2-cjc-no-dac-igf-lr3.html


----------



## TwisT (Jun 21, 2012)

If using a GHRP/GHRH you shouldn't be administering any systemic IGF post workout with your MGF, they interfere with each other and will get you no where. Enough IGF 1Ea will be produced and present in light of the GHRP/GHRH use to complete the differentiation. Keep in mind MGF is unregulated for 24 hours after exercise.


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 21, 2012)

TwisT said:


> If using a GHRP/GHRH you shouldn't be administering any systemic IGF post workout with your MGF, they interfere with each other and will get you no where. Enough IGF 1Ea will be produced and present in light of the GHRP/GHRH use to complete the differentiation. Keep in mind MGF is unregulated for 24 hours after exercise.


So do you think that his current protocol is G2G?.. Would you pin your IGF Im or Sub q. Also, since Lr3's half life ( from what I read ) is 6-10 hrs, if he pins Lr3 at 4pm and his Mgf at ~7pm wouldnt it still be interfering with each other? 
 Sorry for the ?'s. Still a lot of us learning here bro. We all respect and appreciate your input.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 21, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> So do you think that his current protocol is G2G?.. Would you pin your IGF Im or Sub q. Also, since Lr3's half life ( from what I read ) is 6-10 hrs, if he pins Lr3 at 4pm and his Mgf at ~7pm wouldnt it still be interfering with each other?
> Sorry for the ?'s. Still a lot of us learning here bro. We all respect and appreciate your input.



Right, lr3 would be best used quite a long time before or after workout, no where near it. Pin it either, depends on what ur using and ur current protocol, I only use DES on my rats and I do it IM.


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for your help here bro! 
 I think I may slightly modify my Pct protocol based upon your information.
 I may move my Lr3 to the farthest possible time from my workouts. Something you may want to consider hhsbigmike.
 Learn something new everyday


----------



## cubanguy1973 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey guys, Looking to bring up calves. Would this be a better option vs IGF-1 DES?


----------

